# Bios freezing at "Checking NVRAM"



## edrahn (Jul 12, 2022)

I have a dual opteron Tyan board and it freezes when booting with a USB Device at the line "Checking NVRAM". Any clues about what might be happening. It boots fine without the FreeBSD USB. FreeBSD version is 13 and 13.1

Thanks
Ed


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 12, 2022)

Have you fooled around with various USB modes.
EHCI, XHCI in the BIOS under USB.
I would start there.

Oh yea and if its a USB3 stick I have seen same type issues. Freeze up on USB boot.
Must use USB2 stick for older hardware. USB3 fails.


----------

